# My LAS BStinger - Found something better



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bought a 33" BStinger and a 12" side rod while at LAS. Shot the 33" a little on Mon afternoon and some on Tue night. But, I found something better and already got rid of the 33".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bought a 33" BStinger and a 12" side rod while at LAS. Shot the 33" a little on Mon afternoon and some on Tue night. But, I found something better and already got rid of the 33".



I'll bite, Do tell all...


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Better?*

I am listening....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What did you do....borrow someones 36" rod :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bought a 33" BStinger and a 12" side rod while at LAS. Shot the 33" a little on Mon afternoon and some on Tue night. But, I found something better and already got rid of the 33".


What a 36" B-Stinger???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What did you do....borrow someones 36" rod :chortle:


Damnit you beat me by like 10 seconds!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> What did you do....borrow someones 36" rod :chortle:





X Hunter said:


> What a 36" B-Stinger???


Yep, I traded my 33" for Few_X_Eddie's 36" :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, I traded my 33" for Few_X_Eddie's 36" :tongue:


that was to easy prag!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> that was to easy prag!!!


Was very pleased with the 33, but Eddie was talking about sending his 36 back as a trade for a 33. So we tried each others' and made the trade. 

Still working on "finding" the right weight and back rod set up, but I was able to shoot a 294, 291, 291, & 292 on the 3 spot Tue night. These scores are right in line with what I was scoring before, but X count was a little higher. Once I get everything sorted out, I have no doubt I will gain a couple more points. Right now I need more X's. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Was very pleased with the 33, but Eddie was talking about sending his 36 back as a trade for a 33. So we tried each others' and made the trade.
> 
> Still working on "finding" the right weight and back rod set up, but I was able to shoot a 294, 291, 291, & 292 on the 3 spot Tue night. These scores are right in line with what I was scoring before, but X count was a little higher. Once I get everything sorted out, I have no doubt I will gain a couple more points. Right now I need more X's. :wink:


4 rounds in a night!!!!!! You guys are CRAZY!!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> 4 rounds in a night!!!!!! You guys are CRAZY!!!!


See what you young bucks have to look forward to!:weightlifter:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> 4 rounds in a night!!!!!! You guys are CRAZY!!!!


That's not but just a few arrows more than a full Field round - plus at Mac's we get "refreshment" breaks before, during, and after each round. :beer:



mag41vance said:


> See what you young bucks have to look forward to!:weightlifter:


Yea, them young guys have a tuff time keeping up with us. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like Brad said that was too easy :chortle:

Figuring out the weight on the back isn't as hard as getting the rod in the correct position. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Parg you got 36 inches how much weight do you have on the end. and how long and how much on the back bar??


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

What are some of you guys shooting in your outdoor set up. I'm using my 36" indoors, but thinking it may be a little to much outdoors. I'm hoping to shoot this PE outdoors, as this 36" is on my VE. There ain't enough of guys up this way that have them to try, and it's pretty tough to shoot outside at LAS, once the weather breaks. Maybe we can talk Rob into an outdoor target in the parking lot to try some of this stull????


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> What are some of you guys shooting in your outdoor set up. I'm using my 36" indoors, but thinking it may be a little to much outdoors. I'm hoping to shoot this PE outdoors, as this 36" is on my VE. There ain't enough of guys up this way that have them to try, and it's pretty tough to shoot outside at LAS, once the weather breaks. Maybe we can talk Rob into an outdoor target in the parking lot to try some of this stull????


Im shooting a 33" with 8-9oz on the front depending on how the shots are breaking any particular day.... And pretty constant with 8oz on the side swung out on about a 45* angle


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Parg you got 36 inches how much weight do you have on the end. and how long and how much on the back bar??


Right now I only have 6 oz on the front and 2 in the back. Now before anyone panics, remember I'm like Hinky and have my back bar opposite from most folks. I'm a lefty and have mine on the left like most righties. Randy is a righty and has his on the right like most lefties. The 2 oz are leveling the bubble, but like Hornet indicated, getting the position correct is going to be the biggest obstacle. Looking for a position where I can add considerably more to the back, but still hold the bubble where it is now.

Just going to take a little time, but I have no doubt it will be worth it!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Right now I only have 6 oz on the front and 2 in the back. Now before anyone panics, remember I'm like Hinky and have my back bar opposite from most folks. I'm a lefty and have mine on the left like most righties. Randy is a righty and has his on the right like most lefties. The 2 oz are leveling the bubble, but like Hornet indicated, getting the position correct is going to be the biggest obstacle. Looking for a position where I can add considerably more to the back, but still hold the bubble where it is now.
> 
> Just going to take a little time, but I have no doubt it will be worth it!


Swing the bar in close to the bow if you want more weight.... If its out away from the bow and 2oz is working why change it??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Swing the bar in close to the bow if you want more weight.... If its out away from the bow and 2oz is working why change it??


Just experimenting right now - most likely, it will stay right where it is. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just experimenting right now - most likely, it will stay right where it is. :wink:


But since it's you im gonna go on and say that it's WRONG!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> But since it's you im gonna go on and say that it's WRONG!!!:tongue::wink:


I still got something in my pocket for you - at least it will be in my pocket when I put my hand back in there. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The war in GenPop

Folks, our good friend and fellow Field shooter has got his hands full over in the GenPop forum in regards to the "best" stabs. For Sticky's sake, I'd encourage everyone over here to keep their cool. I've seen a few post from the regulars here and most are exactly what I'd expect (down to earth "real" info); however, a few have had to be pulled already. 

Let's keep it civil over in GenPop making Sticky's job a little easier. Of course that doesn't mean we can't talk our trash to each other over here. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Right now I only have 6 oz on the front and 2 in the back. Now before anyone panics, remember I'm like Hinky and have my back bar opposite from most folks. I'm a lefty and have mine on the left like most righties. Randy is a righty and has his on the right like most lefties. The 2 oz are leveling the bubble, but like Hornet indicated, getting the position correct is going to be the biggest obstacle. Looking for a position where I can add considerably more to the back, but still hold the bubble where it is now.
> 
> Just going to take a little time, but I have no doubt it will be worth it!


so your running your back bar on the same side of the bow as your sight.
and your bubble is level. does it want to nose down when you shoot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> so your running your back bar on the same side of the bow as your sight.
> and your bubble is level. does it want to nose down when you shoot?


Yes, my back bar is on the same side as my sight and I am 110% sure it is plumb with my string. I had some of the guys to watch the end of my front stab Tue night to see the reaction at the moment of release. Chad & Mac both indicated that it jumped about 1.5" UP. Now, considering that I have a 36" rod + quick disconnect + weights, I don't think that amount of movement is bad, but would love to get it to where it sits completely still at the moment of release.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The war in GenPop
> 
> Folks, our good friend and fellow Field shooter has got his hands full over in the GenPop forum in regards to the "best" stabs. For Sticky's sake, I'd encourage everyone over here to keep their cool. I've seen a few post from the regulars here and most are exactly what I'd expect (down to earth "real" info); however, a few have had to be pulled already.
> 
> Let's keep it civil over in GenPop making Sticky's job a little easier. Of course that doesn't mean we can't talk our trash to each other over here. :wink:


Thanks for the assist Lee... it's ok, something that needs to be done over there, been a bit too long since the reigns were tightened in Genpop (and the bowhunting forum)... the disrespect for others has become quite evident, and .... friend or foe, manufacturer or Joe, we all have to follow the same guidelines.. my job is to see that they are followed.. so, it's time to get to work..  :bolt:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yes, my back bar is on the same side as my sight and I am 110% sure it is plumb with my string. I had some of the guys to watch the end of my front stab Tue night to see the reaction at the moment of release. Chad & Mac both indicated that it jumped about 1.5" UP. Now, considering that I have a 36" rod + quick disconnect + weights, I don't think that amount of movement is bad, but would love to get it to where it sits completely still at the moment of release.


You want it to sit still at release....your gonna have to get rid of that jumpy Martin your shooting :doh:

But I think even having the side rod on the side you do your still going to need more weight then you have on there....


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, the only way your bow will stay steady is to let someone else shoot it for you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, the only way your bow will stay steady is to let someone else shoot it for you.


"That" bow is going to be sitting real steady from now own. :zip: :angry:

RIP Lizard #2


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Steady on the graveyard shelf.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Eddie you have broken an unwritten AT rule by the way 

When your avatar magically changes.....your not allowed to change it....at least not the same day. ukey:

Time to man up......:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

My bad Mr Hornet, please excuse my mistake. I have been away to long. I will try to get back up to speed with all the rules. You might want to take it easy of old man Prag, he had to put his bow down tonight. It was sad.:sad:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Eddie, Prag called me last night all torn up over the death of his Lizard #2... It was very sad indeed. Don't worry Prag, Lizard #2 is in bow heaven, shooting nothing but X's. We have to learn that once they pass on, we are the only ones that are suffering. :aniangel:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> My bad Mr Hornet, please excuse my mistake. I have been away to long. I will try to get back up to speed with all the rules. You might want to take it easy of old man Prag, he had to put his bow down tonight. It was sad.:sad:





3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Eddie, Prag called me last night all torn up over the death of his Lizard #2... It was very sad indeed. Don't worry Prag, Lizard #2 is in bow heaven, shooting nothing but X's. We have to learn that once they pass on, we are the only ones that are suffering. :aniangel:


You guys better be nice to me if you want your "special" BStinger sock. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

if the thought is that you need more back weight, but you need a side bar to level the sight, why not run a ful v bar set up so that you can add back weight and still level your bubble as needed?

Of course, you are going ot end up with a significant amount of additional backweigt by adding the new bar and will likely haveot add a little more weight to the front too, but just curious.

The extra expense isn't overlooked either...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> if the thought is that you need more back weight, but you need a side bar to level the sight, why not run a ful v bar set up so that you can add back weight and still level your bubble as needed?
> 
> Of course, you are going ot end up with a significant amount of additional backweigt by adding the new bar and will likely haveot add a little more weight to the front too, but just curious.
> 
> The extra expense isn't overlooked either...


Because the idea isn't to use the weight and rod to level your sight :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Eddie, Prag called me last night all torn up over the death of his Lizard #2... It was very sad indeed. Don't worry Prag, Lizard #2 is in bow heaven, shooting nothing but X's. We have to learn that once they pass on, we are the only ones that are suffering. :aniangel:


What the heck happened to Lizard? :noidea:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

It was sad Hornet, Prag picked up the bow, set his grip, pulled the string and forgot the most important part was to nock a arrow before firing. He had to put the lizard down. Rummer has it Prag was on ebay looking for a Hoyt.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*What??*

PRAG! You killed your Lizard How could you do such a thing? 

How fun it will be buying a NEW bow:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> It was sad Hornet, Prag picked up the bow, set his grip, pulled the string and forgot the most important part was to nock a arrow before firing. He had to put the lizard down. Rummer has it Prag was on ebay looking for a Hoyt.


In that case....I don't feel sorry :chortle:

He needs to stay off Ebay though....the better deals are on here :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The lizard was weak.. Lucky's done that zillions of times, still twangin... :chortle: :noidea:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I treat the front rod and the back rods like a tetter todder. I find the approximate starting static balance point or the fulcrum of the tetter-todder between the 2 rods or the bow hand grip. so I want to find a balance point there for starters. 

I take the length of the main rod and multiply by the weight on the end.
for example:
36 inches times 3 onces = 108 now my back bar is 8 inches long so I take the 108 and divide by 8 and I get 13.5 onces needed on the back to balance statically. Now I run two back bars I need some weight on my sight side to get bubble level. I'll start with 8 onces on my left and 6 onces on my right.

then I'll shoot it and add or subtract what ever I need to cancel out unwanted bow motion when the shot breaks. 

I am finding out though that my troubles are more alignment related than stabilizer related.. I can't fix form or alignment with stabilizer.

any way try that for a starting point and see where your shot takes you..

Parg what happened to the bow :rip: :noidea:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ebay?*

Prag, you know where you need to be looking! THE AT Classifieds!! Sorry to hear about your lizard's death. I've come close to doing that myself-forgetting to nock an arrow. I was usually talking.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

OK Prag, so what you doing now. Your staying way to quite. Cat got your pie hole. Be careful and don't take a bite of the Apple. It will cost you. Mac and I found out the hard way in Lancaster.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> The lizard was weak.. Lucky's done that zillions of times, still twangin... :chortle: :noidea:


*
2004 HOYT SIERRATEC.......2,836 DRY FIRES and still HITTING SPOTS ALL OVER THE WORLD!!!! *

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> 2004 HOYT SIERRATEC.......2,836 DRY FIRES and still HITTING SPOTS ALL OVER THE WORLD!!!! *
> 
> .


Ok, perhaps "zillions" was a bit exaggerated.. sorry.. :embara:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, perhaps "zillions" was a bit exaggerated.. sorry.. :embara:


*
Just give me a little more time.....I'm sure I can come close....:grin:*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Firstmaxx said:


> It was sad Hornet, Prag picked up the bow, set his grip, pulled the string and forgot the most important part was to nock a arrow before firing. He had to put the lizard down. Rummer has it Prag was on ebay looking for a Hoyt.





Brown Hornet said:


> In that case....I don't feel sorry :chortle:
> 
> He needs to stay off Ebay though....the better deals are on here :wink:




```

```
heheheeeee... selling on ebay; purchasing on AT...

Prag... your ears still ringin' ?? two months ago i sacrred the h*** out of myself when i did the same thing... 

the apple is still hanging from the tree.... :wink:.... continued on and shot 2 more vegas rounds..


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag must still be in mourning. Or is it hiding? :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Prag dead*

Can't believe Prag hasn't posted today. Any other time he is on here all the time.

Have 7 inches of snow here too. Got cabin fever. Don't want to risk driving anywhere and getting my car torn up. Wish I had my own indoor range.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can't believe Prag hasn't posted today. Any other time he is on here all the time.
> 
> Have 7 inches of snow here too. Got cabin fever. Don't want to risk driving anywhere and getting my car torn up. *Wish I had my own indoor range*.




```

```
just open a window and fire away !!... heheheeee.. in the Spring... score and pull ...:wink:


:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> The lizard was weak.. Lucky's done that zillions of times, still twangin... :chortle: :noidea:


:chortle:


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

LOL! It was good seeing some of you again and meeting others for the first time at Lancasters. Glad to see no x eddie got a lift to few x eddie. PragLee, did you introduce yourself or did you go black ops on your purchase?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

RI Max said:


> LOL! It was good seeing some of you again and meeting others for the first time at Lancasters. Glad to see no x eddie got a lift to few x eddie. PragLee, did you introduce yourself or did you go black ops on your purchase?


Good to meet you Max. I'm working on getting some X's someday. The Stinger is helping alot. Prag is in hiding for now. He killed his bow last Thursday night. We have not seen or heard much out of him in a couple days.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Firstmaxx said:


> Good to meet you Max. I'm working on getting some X's someday. The Stinger is helping alot. Prag is in hiding for now. *He killed his bow last Thursday night*. We have not seen or heard much out of him in a couple days.



*More like "Assisted Suicide"....*

.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

You funny Lucky. Don't made me eat a donut and catch a ride in your car next year. Prag is alive, I just got a tex=Message from him. :thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I wish*



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> just open a window and fire away !!... heheheeee.. in the Spring... score and pull ...:wink:
> ...


I don't think my neighbors in my apt. complex would appreciate that. If I could get away with it I sure would in a heartbeat. There's plenty of squirrels that would make great target practice:wink:


----------

